# MTD starter



## justfixitman (Jan 28, 2012)

I am looking for the starter drive fot a MTD starter for a 265 JU engine, the number on the starter is JQ170, it fits alot of MTD engines.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You can purchase parts directly from MTD at their website or from many online sources. You will need the model number off the equipment (not the engine) in order to look it up.


----------



## justfixitman (Jan 28, 2012)

*re*

I know how it works, they don"t sell parts for the starter, they sell the whole starter, it needs a starter drive on the starter.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Apparently no one sells parts for the electric starter on any of the Chinese clone engines, even the ones Briggs is using only lists the complete starter. Good Luck!


----------

